# Dog's stomach, raw and salmonilla



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Good afternoon.

Doing some research on pH, dog's stomachs, and raw foods. Thought I'd share what I've found so far.

_http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/dogs-stomach-food-and-salmonella.html_

It's raining, Bailey has a sore foot so we can't go walking, so I thought I'd blog for a bit.

Happy trails and trails,
Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the post & link. I had wondered about food borne illness AFTER I made Pumpkin satin balls. Maybe it is the e-coli in the news  ? Pumpkin has not had a sensitive stomach, but she is picky & meals are not high priority (unless she thinks it is our food-lol).


----------



## Chestersmum (Jun 21, 2010)

This is interesting. Our V only has raw food and I thought it was the pH in their stomach's which helped them digest the bones.

Would it be true to say that if you are feeding them dry it lowers their pH so then if you feed them raw occasionally it will be harder for them to digest?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I always thought some stuff stays in the stomach longer and thus it may increase the acidity level. I can see how raw food may need a longer time to break down and it may be beneficial than kibble.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Someone sent me a link to this site in relation to a different post but 
found this page on raw food or BARF diet:

http://www.wdcusick.com/raw.html


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow. Scary link, datacan, but thanks for providing it! Unfortunately, I think whether or not to feed raw food is with as many varied responses as how much protein in kibble is too much :-\ My husband & I discussed the issue of raw beef, chemicals used in processing, and whether or not it's safe when making satin balls for Pumpkin. If you are one to read dog food reviews on sites like dogfoodanalysis.com & dogfoodadvisor.com, they make note of which foods may use controversial chemicals as preservatives (even in the top tier foods). There is a link at the bottom of the page , datacan, provided that lists "specifics" for each breed. I did note that what is said for the Vizsla, GSP, Flat Coated Retriever, & English toy Spaniel are virtually the same ??? I think the source is interested in getting us all to pay for an individual diet profile  Anyway, thanks everyone for the links. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Extremely interesting post; thanks for the insight


----------

